# I am attemping to build my son a rig



## jessa204 (Oct 17, 2013)

I am attemping to build my son a rig since I cant find a build with quality components, He will be doing schoolwork and games on it. Underline games. How does this 1 look?

1. ASUS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS - OEM 

2. WD Re WD5003ABYZ 500GB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Datacenter Capacity Internal Hard Drive Bare Drive 

3. SeaSonic SSP-450RT 450W ATX12V 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Active PFC PC Power Supply 12cm Double Ball Bearing Series - OEM SeaSonic SSP-550RT 550W ATX12V v2.31,EPS12V v2.92 80Plus Gold Certified Active PFC Power Supply -- OEM - OEM SSP-650RT 650W ATX12V v2.31,EPS12V v2.92 80Plus Gold Certified Active PFC Power Supply -- OEM - OEM

4. CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 Desktop Memory Model CMY8GX3M2A1866C9 (Silver) 

5. SAPPHIRE 100364-4GL Radeon R9 270X 4GB GDDR5 Video Card .

6. GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3P AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard. Combo 1672711.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

A 450W isn't powerful enough for a 270X. You will need a 550W or higher XFX or Seasonic branded PSU. This one should do the trick:

SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

You are missing a processor and case for the build. These two should do:

COOLER MASTER Elite 430 RC-430-KWN1 Black Steel / Plastic Computer Case - Newegg.com

AMD FX-4300 Vishera Quad-Core 3.8GHz (4.0GHz) Socket AM3+ 95W Desktop Processor FD4300WMHKBOX - Newegg.com


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I think that the Motherboard/CPU combo he'she mentioned was this one, which has the FX-6300 CPU.

Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!

In addition to the PSU Masterchief mentioned, make sure that your RAM is fully compatible with the motherboard.

Also, note this:



> Note: Only one DIMM per channel is supported for DDR3-1866MHz and higher speed as using an AM3+ CPU.


Which means that at 1866 MHz or above you will not be able to fully populate the slots in your board (the memory will be limited to two sticks in dual channel mode). 

Of course, 8 GB is plenty for most systems but if you envision adding more memory in the future for something like video rendering (which a lot of young people are doing nowadays as they post their gaming adventures on YouTube), I'd use 1600 MHz RAM like the set below, which is also on the manufacturer's guaranteed list for the motherboard so that you could double the RAM simply by adding another two sticks. The actual system speed difference between one using 1600 MHz versus 1866 MHz RAM is negligible (for instance, going from 1600 to 1833 MHz improved common benchmark scores by less than 5%, often less than 1%, in most tests).

example here


This RAM is guaranteed by G-Skil to be compatible with your motherboard choice: 

Newegg.com - F3-1600C11D-8GNS

G.SKILL - RAM Configurator


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

I would go for larger capacity Hard Drive such as this > WD BLACK SERIES WD1003FZEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive - Newegg.com

Instead of the 500Gb Data center drive selected.


----------



## jessa204 (Oct 17, 2013)

ok, started over a bit, I think this looks good, is ram gonna be ok, thanks


1. ASUS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS - OEM 20.00

2.WD BLACK SERIES WD1003FZEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive 80.00

3.SAPPHIRE 100364-4GL Radeon R9 270X 4GB GDDR5 Video Card 210.00

4.Cooler Master Elite 430 - Mid Tower Computer Case with Windowed Side Panel and All-Black Interior 50.00

5.AMD FX-4300 Vishera Quad-Core 3.8GHz (4.0GHz) Socket AM3+ 95W Desktop Processor FD4300WMHKBOX 110.00

6. G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL8Q-16GBZH 160.00

7.SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply 65.00

8.GIGABYTE GA-970A-D3P AM3+/AM3 AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard


----------



## jessa204 (Oct 17, 2013)

After looking at that Ram Configurator, would i be better off with 2 sets (4 sticks) of these G.SKILL NS Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-1600C11D-8GNS


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Personally I'd buy the matched set of four, but then I would want to get a faster Processor as well.
Unfortunately it's too easy to overspend buying all top tier parts.
It's really up to you, choice wise how much you want to spend.
The latter set you listed will be fine.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For now I would go with 1set of 2x4gig and add more later if needed.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree with Wrench.

Other then that, everything looks good to me.


----------



## jessa204 (Oct 17, 2013)

sounds great, was concerned with the cheaper mobo, if someone could comment on that im good, thank you


----------



## jessa204 (Oct 17, 2013)

oh yes and agree will go with the 1set of 2x4gig memory sticks for now


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

The Gigabyte board you have selected is a good board and will have all the features he will need.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

"Premium" motherboards usually have extra features that most purchasers will never use. Your motherboard choice supports all of the basic features that you need a motherboard to support. However, you might wish to buy instead the "Ultra Durable" version, which has a more robust circuit board with thicker copper traces. It actually is less expensive too after rebate 

GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3P AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com


----------



## jessa204 (Oct 17, 2013)

awsome, thanks guys


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> you might wish to buy instead the "Ultra Durable" version, which has a more robust circuit board with thicker copper traces.


All Gigabyte boards are 'Ultra Durable", and have been for several years.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Wrench97 said:


> For now I would go with 1set of 2x4gig and add more later if needed.


Ditto ^ 
2x4GB is more than plenty for any games out there. By the time more is required, the PC will be obsolete.


----------

